# Carpet Eating



## Nezzie01 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just recently got my hedgehog but she keeps doing this thing where she tries to eat our carpet. It seems to always be in the same five spots and I have even washed the area. Can someone tell me why she keeps doing this and how to correct the behavior?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

She could just like the texture. My hedgie loves the texture of macrame rope...he was near some one day and attacked it. I don't know why. 
Could there also be a smell on the carpet? Especially if you used a special cleaner there could be a smell left there.
My guess is that she's trying to anoint with it because she likes the texture. Definitely be careful about cleaners if you're using them though because licking all over that can't be good.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree that she is probably annointing with the carpet, because something there smells good. There is not way to "correct" annointing, you just have to clean the area so it doesn't smell good anymore, or keep her away from there.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd go with the smell & anointing bit. Syvlie has two spots on the sofa & one on the carpet that she likes to go for. All I can think to do is move her when she starts doing this. I've also noticed though that it may have to do with her being hungry. She doesn't normally go for these spots until she's been out for a bit. When she starts pulling at them I will put her back in her tub & she goes (within a few moments) for her food.


----------



## Nezzie01 (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought that it may have been that she was hungry so I put food next to her or her near the food and she woun't eat the food. I've also just been keeping her away from the spots lately because if we do try to move her she will go back and then get angry with us for moving her again and eventually end up biting us. I figured that keeping her away was for the best.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh my!!

My little Miss Muffet started doing this last night too. At first it was cute when I saw her annointing...then I realized she was eating the carpet! Not good! She still attempted a few more times but gave up eventually and decided to snuggle with mommy instead.

I'm just glad my hedgie isn't the only one!! :lol:


----------

